# Hi-beat ST21 Based 1000m Diver Project - Halios Puck Homage



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Just spotted this from bjbjcs, an eBay Seller I follow. It's a 1000m Diver project. ST21 at 28800 bph inside. Sapphire crystal. Helium release valve. On a bracelet. 47mm. They are making a run of ten to ship at the end of the year. $321 to order. Not my size of watch, but there is a lot here for that price.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/182370723182


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Hi-beat ST21 Based 1000m Diver Project - Seiko Tuna-like*

Looks like very good value. Utterly not my kind of watch, but very good value.

That seller has some remarkable stock if you have sufficient funds...


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

*Re: Hi-beat ST21 Based 1000m Diver Project - Seiko Tuna-like*

That's not a Seiko that's the Halios Puck homage from the makers of the Sharkey drive watches that have become popular on f74. Thanks for the link!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Hi-beat ST21 Based 1000m Diver Project - Seiko Tuna-like*



KarmaToBurn said:


> That's not a Seiko that's the Halios Puck homage from the makers of the Sharkey drive watches that have become popular on f74. Thanks for the link!


Good catch. I have changed the thread title to reflect it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

This is where they take their stuff, straight from TaoBao. My chinese skills are not up to par, but here is what I understand.

-This is a pre-order, so the watch is not ready/in stock
-For the ST2130 version, the deposit is 700 yuans (101$USD) and the full price is 1200 yuans (174$ USD)
-For the ETA 2824 (yeah sure...), the deposit is 1000 yuans (145$ USD) and the full price is 1800 yuans (261$ USD)

I'm almost tempted to "test drive" a Seagull powered one, 175$ is much more reasonable than the ebay price.

Here is the link for their store front.

https://shop71184345.taobao.com/?spm=2013.1.1000126.d21.Jf6AG5

You will need an agent (like Spreenow) to buy stuff from there however.

They even have a MM300 homage in the works..... 

S.

EDIT: I just took the plunge and ordered a ST2130 blue version. It was 202$ USD including the Spreenow fees, quite reasonable.

Will report back when they show me some pics and when I get the watch.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

smille76 said:


> Will report back when they show me some pics and when I get the watch.


Looking forward to that.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Hi-beat ST21 Based 1000m Diver Project - Seiko Tuna-like*



KarmaToBurn said:


> ... from the makers of the Sharkey drive watches that have become popular on f74.


e.g.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/sharkey-v2-0-sbbn015-homage-3724906.html


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Order on the way. This is actually a preorder, the watch will be ready in about a month (the Spreenow agent informed me of this within minutes).

I decided to go on and order/wait for it. I have their Tuna homage, paid about 150$ for it. Unbeatable quality for the price, feels like a 500$ piece in the hand. 

Hope this one is equally good!

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Order on the way. This is actually a preorder, the watch will be ready in about a month (the Spreenow agent informed me of this within minutes).
> 
> I decided to go on and order/wait for it. I have their Tuna homage, paid about 150$ for it. Unbeatable quality for the price, feels like a 500$ piece in the hand.
> 
> ...


My Tuna is currently on the way to me. I'll make my decision on the Puck once I see the Tuna in person. It's hard to judge it based on member photos and a Spreenow photo with plastic on the crystal. I actually trust the opinions of members like you on the quality of the watch more than I do the photos ;-)

Did you pay for the pre-order deposit version or the full payment pre-order version?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

KarmaToBurn said:


> My Tuna is currently on the way to me. I'll make my decision on the Puck once I see the Tuna in person. It's hard to judge it based on member photos and a Spreenow photo with plastic on the crystal. I actually trust the opinions of members like you on the quality of the watch more than I do the photos ;-)
> 
> Did you pay for the pre-order deposit version or the full payment pre-order version?


Hi,

I paid fully for both if them. The Puck homage was about 200$ including the fees, way better than the eBay offering at 325$.

S.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I paid fully for both if them. The Puck homage was about 200$ including the fees, way better than the eBay offering at 325$.
> 
> S.


Thank you for the reply. I keep jumping between this and the f74 Tuna thread for the incoming information.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

The lume pic on the ebay posting appears to be a genuine Halios Puck. *sad face*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I know that this isn't going to stop anyone but homaging (ie copying) a microbrand is along the lines of Seagull copying Aevig's Balaur project a couple of years ago. Not cool. Then using Halios' lume pic is very uncool.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Order on the way. This is actually a preorder, the watch will be ready in about a month (the Spreenow agent informed me of this within minutes).
> 
> I decided to go on and order/wait for it. I have their Tuna homage, paid about 150$ for it. Unbeatable quality for the price, feels like a 500$ piece in the hand.
> 
> ...


How do we get a hold of spreenow agent? Thanks!


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

WTF guys. Save some dough and get the real deal :/
It's not like the original is thousands o dollars.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I know that this isn't going to stop anyone but homaging (ie copying) a microbrand is along the lines of Seagull copying Aevig's Balaur project a couple of years ago. Not cool. Then using Halios' lume pic is very uncool.


My thought exactly.

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

The guy using a genuine Halios pic on ebay is only a reseller, not the producer or ttsugar



Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

smille76 said:


> The guy using a genuine Halios pic on ebay is only a reseller, not the producer or ttsugar (member here who sell these homages).
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


Just to be clear, I do not sell Puck copy. Period!



KarmaToBurn said:


> That's not a Seiko that's the Halios Puck homage from the makers of the Sharkey drive watches that have become popular on f74. Thanks for the link!


No, they are not the same person.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I am a Puck lover and quite intrigued so keep us posted. I take this replica as an honor to Halios/Jason that his designed is already being copied.



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I paid fully for both if them. The Puck homage was about 200$ including the fees, way better than the eBay offering at 325$.
> 
> S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I'll get both (the homage and upcoming real Halios Puck).

Depending on the quality of the homage, I'll keep only one flip the other.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Just to be clear, I do not sell Puck copy. Period!
> 
> No, they are not the same person.


Sorry, edited my previous post.


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

hi ， you simplely forget about the ebay charge , paypal charge. and shipping cost , 
one more thing i know from bjbjcs is that the price for your listing will be 1400 RMB for that watch,

think about that, you will know that product is very good for foreigners to buy.

another problem you may know is that in ebya you may have full protection. but in taobao . sorry haha !!!



smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is where they take their stuff, straight from TaoBao. My chinese skills are not up to par, but here is what I understand.
> 
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

guijizhupiw said:


> hi ， you simplely forget about the ebay charge , paypal charge. and shipping cost ,
> one more thing i know from bjbjcs is that the price for your listing will be 1400 RMB for that watch,
> 
> think about that, you will know that product is very good for foreigners to buy.
> ...


Hi,

I can understand your friend can sell these and make some $$$ on eBay but here we like to explore the corners of the web to get the best deal around.

Pretty sure he'll sell all his merchandise at this price (good for him) but I'll take the Taobao route without CS. I can get 2 ST2130 movements and swap them myself for the price difference if I receive a DOA watch.

Cheers,

S.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

Are they out already? Anybody seen Puck "homage" in real life? What about ETA2824 movement - sounds little bit too goog to be true... I'm really temted to buy Puck, Sharky 6105 and Sharky Tuna just for fun.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

It was a disaster. 

Before CNY, factory was short on workers. Out of nowhere the organizer thought he will bring parts home and putting them together by himself. All of you can guess what happened. He shipped out 20, I got 4, all are going back to China for fix after CNY.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

sounds promising  What about ETA movement - is it really ETA?


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

camouflage said:


> sounds promising  What about ETA movement - is it really ETA?


I do not trust any so call eta in China so I only buy st2130. Not saying they use fake. I am just afraid they will not know when someone sell them fake eta.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

camouflage said:


> Are they out already? Anybody seen Puck "homage" in real life? What about ETA2824 movement - sounds little bit too goog to be true... I'm really temted to buy Puck, Sharky 6105 and Sharky Tuna just for fun.


Sharky 6105 and Sharky Tuna are solid watches that you can buy without hesitation.

The comment by ttsugar on the upcoming Puck made me a bit anxious....I am waiting for my Ouroboros Puck and this doesn't give high hopes of the final quality ...

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

What makes a watch an hommage versus just copying/stealing a design?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I always said it is a Puck copy.


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

mule said:


> What makes a watch an hommage versus just copying/stealing a design?
> 
> Easy - name on the dial. If there is written Halios Puck - it's a copy/fake/replica etc. If there is OURABOURA - it's a homage . Generally your philosophical thought doesn't belong here, because 90% of micros are mostly copying some Rolex design. Yes, Puck is something different, but I would never buy it for a 650 USD+taxes, but for a 150-200 USD something similar could be fun to wear at summer and if I don't like it, I can always sell it with minimal loss.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> It was a disaster.
> 
> Before CNY, factory was short on workers. Out of nowhere the organizer thought he will bring parts home and putting them together by himself. All of you can guess what happened. He shipped out 20, I got 4, all are going back to China for fix after CNY.


Was it the same issue with each watch that needs fixed? if so, can you share more details. thanks


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

all the same



maverick13z said:


> ttsugar said:
> 
> 
> > It was a disaster.
> ...


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

What was the issue? I don't believe something could go so wrong with simple dive watch.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

camouflage said:


> What was the issue? I don't believe something could go so wrong with simple dive watch.


If you know the design, it is not a simple watch. Movement is unloaded from the front.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> If you know the design, it is not a simple watch. Movement is unloaded from the front.


Thanks - but I am still not clear what the issue was. Can you please clarify in more detail. I ask because I have one on order and would like to tell the sprrenow agent to please check _____ before shipping it. thanks


----------



## camouflage (Aug 29, 2009)

Sadly my order was cancelled, seller said, that watch is not available. I ordered an ETA version, dial without name.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

camouflage said:


> Sadly my order was cancelled, seller said, that watch is not available. I ordered an ETA version, dial without name.


These were long gone but the eBay seller did not bother to remove his listing. Maybe be he is waiting for some to cancel order so he can get them.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

maverick13z said:


> Thanks - but I am still not clear what the issue was. Can you please clarify in more detail. I ask because I have one on order and would like to tell the sprrenow agent to please check _____ before shipping it. thanks


See crystal, it is unevenly installed. This watch has a crystal ring, like the original Puck. Howver the crystal ring is just a press fit ring, unlike original Puck has a screw down crystal ring. If you want to remove the movement to reinstall the crystal, you need to remove the crystal ring too.

Then here is the problem, after you remove it, you need a new gasket to insure perfect W.R. between case and crystal ring but it is impossible for you to get one, see what I mean by bad design?

Of course if you are very good, you can save the ring and reuse it.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> See crystal, it is unevenly installed. This watch has a crystal ring, like the original Puck. Howver the crystal ring is just a press fit ring, unlike original Puck has a screw down crystal ring. If you want to remove the movement to reinstall the crystal, you need to remove the crystal ring too.
> 
> Then here is the problem, after you remove it, you need a new gasket to insure perfect W.R. between case and crystal ring but it is impossible for you to get one, see what I mean by bad design?
> 
> Of course if you are very good, you can save the ring and reuse it.


Thanks,
that is helpful


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks like some actual pictures are up:

Tuna Diver ST21 Highbeat Automatic Wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle 1000M WR | eBay


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks like some actual pictures are up:

Tuna Diver ST21 HighBeat Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle 1000M WR


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

GUTuna said:


> Looks like some actual pictures are up:
> 
> Tuna Diver ST21 Highbeat Automatic Wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle 1000M WR | eBay


this watch is assembled by the factory so should not have problem. Before CNY, the maker assembled 20 and shipped with flaws. All needs to return for reassmebling. Watches make by factory should not have problem but it does, you will be in deep ......


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi ttsugar, so the watch on ebay is different from the one listed in taobao? I mean, besides the name Uroborus, that is missing from the photos in taobao, is it a different manufacturer as well?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi

Mine was received at Spreenow yesterday. I ordered last December 2nd.

It got delayed a bit due to CNY, hopefully I'll have mine here in a week and I'll report back with pics.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mine was received at Spreenow yesterday. I ordered last December 2nd.
> 
> ...


Hi, did Spreenow send you a photo and if yes can you please post it here? I am wondering if it has a logo or brand name on the dial.

Thanks!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi
> 
> Mine was received at Spreenow yesterday. I ordered last December 2nd.
> 
> ...


Mine was received as well - queued for packing with my 6105-8110 sharkey


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

thedius said:


> Hi, did Spreenow send you a photo and if yes can you please post it here? I am wondering if it has a logo or brand name on the dial.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi,
Yes they sent me pics. They are identical to maverick ones below (same color ). Apart that they lined my bezel at 12, the watch is identical.

I'll post them tomorrow, they are on my cell phone and I cannot use it right now.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> Yes they sent me pics. They are identical to maverick ones below (same color ). Apart that they lined my bezel at 12, the watch is identical.
> 
> I'll post them tomorrow, they are on my cell phone and I cannot use it right now.
> ...


Hi, thanks, I went ahead and placed an order for one myself based on the photos and info by you and Maverick.

Cheers guys, I hope all the watches are ok now and everyone receives theirs in good working order.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

I just checked, no watches shipped after CNY yet so these were the first 20 assembled by the brand owner himself before CNY. Lots of them have uneven crystal problem, I got 4 watches before CNY and all returned to him.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> Yes they sent me pics. They are identical to maverick ones below (same color ). Apart that they lined my bezel at 12, the watch is identical.
> 
> I'll post them tomorrow, they are on my cell phone and I cannot use it right now.
> ...


Here are my Spree pics. You can see that they took some shortcuts because the caseback pics is the same since we both have 151/170 as a serial number.

I'll hope for the best.










Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

This Watch looks great. I'm gonna order one! Hope they offer rubber strap.

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

drazae said:


> This Watch looks great. I'm gonna order one! Hope they offer rubber strap.
> 
> 나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Hi,

They are not supplying one (not mentioned in description or pics) so you can try any 24mm strap you have around. I have a 24mm Borealis-Frane waiting for it.

Cheers

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## drazae (Jan 20, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They are not supplying one (not mentioned in description or pics) so you can try any 24mm strap you have around. I have a 24mm Borealis-Frane waiting for it.
> 
> ...


Aha, I thought it has special lug like oris divers. Thank you!

나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

drazae said:


> Aha, I thought it has special lug like oris divers. Thank you!
> 
> 나의 SM-N920L 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Hi,

It has regular lugs but due to the special configuration of this case, some straps might not fit properly. There is tight clearance and this could be a problem with thicker straps.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Just received some bad news from the Spreenow agent:" The seller does not know when he/she can deliver the item. Should we proceed? "

I asked them if I can cancel the order later (in case we proceed and the seller takes too long to deliver). 

I am on the fence on what to do as I feel uncomfortable having to wait for God knows how long then again I am not very keen on buying from ebay at THAT price. 

Just mentioning it here to share my grief with you guys and as a head's up to anyone considering buying from Spreenow - TaoBao at the moment.

I'll update the thread with any new info.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

thedius said:


> Just received some bad news from the Spreenow agent:" The seller does not know when he/she can deliver the item. Should we proceed? "
> 
> I asked them if I can cancel the order later (in case we proceed and the seller takes too long to deliver).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Mine is currently incoming but I waited almost 3 months (they told me it would be ready in 1 month) and I really don't know how it will turn out quality-wise so I'd wait if I were you.

We are about 4-5 guys here with them incoming. Wait for a few days and you will see some reviews here. If the watch is stellar, then wait for it. If the quality is poor then cancel the order.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello, this is sound advice. I think I will wait till tomorrow to hear from the Spreenow agent on what is the lead time and then decide.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

thedius said:


> Hello, this is sound advice. I think I will wait till tomorrow to hear from the Spreenow agent on what is the lead time and then decide.


To be honest, all these were sold so I have no idea how Spreenow agent can still get one for you from the maker. Unless they bought a few before to sell but not likely.

The Puck copy is a one time project, 170 pieces made and all paid for, maker also not giving refund so there is no way he will have them back in stock.

This is how they operate on T a o b a o, list stay on even out of stock, if more are coming, they take your money and ask you to wait, how long? there is no solid answer. If all gone, they will refund, list is still on to attract buyers to visit their shops for other products.

People are posting photos of the watch assmebled by factory, delivery is slow, only a few watches shipped everyday but they do look nice I must say.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hello again guys,

Spreenow agent contacted me today and when asked, they informed me that the seller gave them a lead time of 1-2 months. They also said that I can cancel the order if the seller fails to deliver within this time frame. 

So I kept the backorder with them and will let you know how that turns out.

Cheers


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

This looks fantastic! Is it the one from TaoBao or from the ebay seller? Did you notice any of the quality issues mentioned here earlier (crystal not fitted properly) or anything else?

Cheers!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

thedius said:


> This looks fantastic! Is it the one from TaoBao or from the ebay seller? Did you notice any of the quality issues mentioned here earlier (crystal not fitted properly) or anything else?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes this is the TaoBao & the same one from Ebay seller. No Quality issues except the bezel is a little stiff to turn but not a big deal. Crystal is perfectly aligned. Came in a plastic diver style box. Nice bracelet with an ok clasp but would look just as good on a Chinese Engineers style bracelet if I had one. Another nice Chinese beater Beach-watch for my collection  Cheers!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I just got mine a few minutes ago. Same source as WDO just above me.

I cannot try/wear it right now but I checked it quickly inside the box and it looks perfect. Feels like a Fullswing-made watch, same feel in hand, it is hard to explain,bezel is very similar in feel to a Shark Diver. Lume is nuclear. They included a timegrapher reading and it was sent in a small pelican style dive box.

Will post pics later but this looks to be a homerun so far!

S.

Edit: Here's a few pics on a Borealis frane before leaving the house.









Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'll do a quick review while waiting for my daughter gym class to end.

I am very impressed by this one. Cannot believe this is a 250$ watch, feels so much more high end. Finish is impeccable, no sharp edges, clean brushing.

Everything lines up properly and the watch is very solid in hand. Nice weight and it feels substantial. Bezel clicks firmly and it has a minimal back play, maybe 1/4 of a second. Perfect for me.

Crown action is precise and it operates like a charm. Screws down nice and snugly, not gritty like the Seagull I had in a GGerlach Otago; the Seagull ST21 in this one feels more refined. I cannot tell the difference between this and the SW200 in my Eterna Super Kontiki. Very impressive for a Chinese movement, smooth ticking, regulated at +- 0s/day according to the included timegrapher printout; let's hope it lasts and stays trouble free. I think more microbrands should be using this movement; I always had good results with Seagull and a replacement is under 100$ if something bad happens.

I did not have the time to mess with the bracelet; it looked nicely done with screwed links; standard micro-brand dive watch bracelet.

Lume is Helson/Armida/Seiko quality; yes it is that good. Very impressive for an unknown watch with debatable origins made god-knows-where. If these guys can release a watch with lume that good without any budget or R&D, big brands have no excuse to release weak lumed dive watches. Apparently, it is easy to produce at low cost.

Here are a few more shots on a Borealis rubber.

I know that this is a highly controversial release but I'm enjoying it so far. I wanted to get the real Halios Puck when it will be released but I'm not so sure now since this is so impressive. Also, I cannot wait to see what these guys can do with their MM300 upcoming version based on what I have in hand. I bet it will be better than the Tactico Anko!

Cheers

S.










Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I ran across these on taobao a few months ago but didn't pull the trigger because they were just photoshop comps at the time. Is there a seller now selling them on taobao? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

Here is the original link when I bought it.

http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=538446080336

I ordered mine 2 months ago but I don't think they have more stock even if it is still listed on their webstore.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll do a quick review while waiting for my daughter gym class to end.
> 
> ...


Damn, that is impressive. Can't wait for mine to arrive. And what - 4 or 5 days shipped to you? Makes me regret not springing for the faster EMS shipping. Oh well, patience


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Damn, that is impressive. Can't wait for mine to arrive. And what - 4 or 5 days shipped to you? Makes me regret not springing for the faster EMS shipping. Oh well, patience


Hi,

It took about 1 week to receive from China.Not bad!

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Another lume shot









Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi guys, I would buy it but not on ebay. Where can i find it in tao bao?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jacklosquartatore said:


> Hi guys, I would buy it but not on ebay. Where can i find it in tao bao?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hi,

I posted the link a few posts back, however my seller still takes orders but apparently it doesn't have any more stock.

I'd get one from eBay if you really want one, very high quality and worth it IMO.

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## flexriprock (Dec 2, 2010)

GUTuna said:


> Looks like some actual pictures are up:
> 
> Tuna Diver ST21 Highbeat Automatic Wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle 1000M WR | eBay





smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I posted the link a few posts back, however my seller still takes orders but apparently it doesn't have any more stock.
> 
> ...


HI,

I've been following this thread and watching this on eBay. Last night before I went to bed, there were still 9 available according to the eBay listing, I checked it this morning and the listing has ended.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi guys,
Please help me. I'm in love with the sharkey watches as well as with the puck. I was trying to buy from the shop San martin in spreenow the sharkey apocalypse but it seems to be impossible. When I put the watch in the gasked it starts to load but it never finishs... how can I do?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jacklosquartatore said:


> Hi guys,
> Please help me. I'm in love with the sharkey watches as well as with the puck. I was trying to buy from the shop San martin in spreenow the sharkey apocalypse but it seems to be impossible. When I put the watch in the gasked it starts to load but it never finishs... how can I do?
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hi,

Try buying with superbuy.com agent.

Spreenow seems to have problems for the past 2-3 days.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

I was following the progress on these Halios thinking there just might be a DLC ones made but unfortunately there's none.
I find Halios look absolutely gorgeous in black and where else sharkey is simply perfect in brushed ss.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi guys, i understood how to use the superbuy.com website and ordered a sharkey tuna. Now I'm trying to find also the puck homage. The link sent by smille76 shows a puck nologo. I would find the Uroborus one, where can i find it?
If possible I would try to find the eta version...
Thank you

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

jacklosquartatore said:


> Hi guys, i understood how to use the superbuy.com website and ordered a sharkey tuna. Now I'm trying to find also the puck homage. The link sent by smille76 shows a puck nologo. I would find the Uroborus one, where can i find it?
> If possible I would try to find the eta version...
> Thank you
> 
> Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hi,

The link shows a no logo watch but the one I received was branded as "Uroborus". The ETA is not a good idea with these chinese watches, you will most likely get a fake movement.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

smille76 said:


> The ETA is not a good idea with these chinese watches, you will most likely get a fake movement.


Define "fake movement".


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

I think this was a reference to an earlier post









Anyway, it is besides the point now as it seems the seller cancelled any ETA orders and only accepts ST2130 ones. I placed mine a couple of weeks ago and was given a lead time of 1-2 months.

BTW, the ebay listing is again back on though only for Blue dial and only 1 piece.

Tuna Diver ST21 HighBeat Automatic wristwatch Marine Master Man Turtle 1000M WR | eBay


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> Define "fake movement".


Well,

It is a movement that looks like an ETA 2824 (stamped logo, 25 jewels Swiss made on the rotor, etc) but in reality it can be anything except the real thing (DG, Seagull, Hangzhou).

At least with the ST2130 you are paying for what you are really getting and mine still runs at +1 s/day so all is good so far!!

Cheers,

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

My Ouroboros Puck Homage was delivered today along with the 6105 Sharkey homage

Love both. On the Puck - extremely impressed

Finish is terrific 
Very solid
Bezel movement is great
Everything is perfectly aligned
Came in a plastic diver style box
Nice bracelet 
Regulated at +- 0s/day per the included printout
Feels much more expensive than what I paid

A few quick cell phone pics


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

I ordered the Puck homage from the seller on Taobao as another has posted and used Superbuy as purchasing agent. When I asked for an update, Superbuy advised that there's no response from the seller and they are "off service", so they suggested I cancel and get refund. Not sure if anyone else has purchased it through Superbuy recently so any idea what I should do? Thanks.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

watchmysix said:


> I ordered the Puck homage from the seller on Taobao as another has posted and used Superbuy as purchasing agent. When I asked for an update, Superbuy advised that there's no response from the seller and they are "off service", so they suggested I cancel and get refund. Not sure if anyone else has purchased it through Superbuy recently so any idea what I should do? Thanks.


Hi,

I'd get a refund as they suggested. This was a limited release of 175 watches based on the caseback inscription and they are probably sold out.

Maybe they will do another run but it could take months. I wouldn't lock my funds on a preorder that might never come.

Check watchrecon, most likely a few will be flipped because like the original Halios Puck, it wears huge maybe not to everybody's tastes.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi,
Could anyone post some pictures with rubber or leather strap please.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Prices already gone up from pre-order's rmb1200. I posted a WTB for a friend at 1600 and no luck so far.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

travelmate2440 said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone post some pictures with rubber or leather strap please.


Hi,

Here is mine on a Borealis rubber strap. The bracelet is still sealed and unsized!










Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

smille76 said:


> travelmate2440 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I just found out that you've posted already a few pages back. 
It was an excellent review.
Thank you.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

When I go here https://www.superbuy.com/en/page/bu...51c3b557&sid=97ebfa5d3429d3cb99b74f3df4d69050

It shows one for sale for 1400 yuan and as I scroll down it shows cheaper prices like below. 
I understand that it was limited to 170 pieces, so are these places making their own or is it a scam now?


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

trip_67 said:


> When I go here https://www.superbuy.com/en/page/bu...51c3b557&sid=97ebfa5d3429d3cb99b74f3df4d69050
> 
> It shows one for sale for 1400 yuan and as I scroll down it shows cheaper prices like below.
> I understand that it was limited to 170 pieces, so are these places making their own or is it a scam now?


Hi there, the one with the 1.400 yuan is the only valid listing. If you order one of the others the agent will inform you that the price is 1.400 yuan.

I ordered mine mid February and was informed by my agent (Spreenow) that the seller will deliver it to them next week. Which is surprising based on the latest info on this thread. I had almost given up all hope.

So, stay tuned, I will report back by the end of next week if indeed it was delivered to the agent and if yes, again when I receive it (fingers crossed!).


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

From these 2 photos, you know why it is cheap


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ttsugar said:


> From these 2 photos, you know why it is cheap


Everyone on this thread who has received one seems extremely happy with it. Of course it is cheaper than the original and it would be absurd to expect the same quality but for what it is the price seems fine.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

You got it all wrong, I am not judging at all, LOL

I am extremely happy with it, although there are still flaws. Mine still has an uneven crystal but I am not sending it back and wear it as it. Also I got number 001 because maker is a good friend of mine.



thedius said:


> ttsugar said:
> 
> 
> > From these 2 photos, you know why it is cheap
> ...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

ttsugar said:


> You got it all wrong, I am not judging at all, LOL
> 
> I am extremely happy with it, although there are still flaws. Mine still has an uneven crystal but I am not sending it back and wear it as it. Also I got number 001 because maker is a good friend of mine.


My apologies then and thank you for the detailed photos, it looks very nice indeed!


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

There's two photos posted here in this thread that has two different numbers printed on caseback. ***/170 and ***/160 ? A next run probably ?


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

My one left Taiwan 2017-03-22 and today arrived Poland. Pretty fast, I am nicely surprised. Hopefuly have it in my hand in next few days.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

travelmate2440 said:


> There's two photos posted here in this thread that has two different numbers printed on caseback. ***/170 and ***/160 ? A next run probably ?


Good catch.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

travelmate2440 said:


> There's two photos posted here in this thread that has two different numbers printed on caseback. ***/170 and ***/160 ? A next run probably ?


not a next new run because I ordered a while ago and got the notice mine was ready to ship around the same time some others here did. Mine had the ***/160 caseback. Someone else had the ***/170. I believe they abandoned or curtailed the plans for the higher priced ETA version - and they used the caseback from those to make more of the 2130 initial run. just speculation on my part


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

maverick13z said:


> not a next new run because I ordered a while ago and got the notice mine was ready to ship around the same time some others here did. Mine had the ***/160 caseback. Someone else had the ***/170. I believe they abandoned or curtailed the plans for the higher priced ETA version - and they used the caseback from those to make more of the 2130 initial run. just speculation on my part


Quite close, it started 150, finalized at 170. 2 version of caseback serial, 000~150/150 and 151~170/170. There is no 160, some read it wrong.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi thedius,
I-m searching for the version with logo "Oroborus". Did you buy your watch with or without logo?
Did you alredy receive that?

I don't understand, someone told me that it was a limited edition and now it seems that there is a new batch?



thedius said:


> Hi there, the one with the 1.400 yuan is the only valid listing. If you order one of the others the agent will inform you that the price is 1.400 yuan.
> 
> I ordered mine mid February and was informed by my agent (Spreenow) that the seller will deliver it to them next week. Which is surprising based on the latest info on this thread. I had almost given up all hope.
> 
> So, stay tuned, I will report back by the end of next week if indeed it was delivered to the agent and if yes, again when I receive it (fingers crossed!).


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

The secret here is help oneself to a whole lot of reading.
Then, do some intense research and start familiarise the use of Google Translate.

Well Google Translate was quite kind to me and I manage to own 2 Titaniums... well 3 to be precise.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

jacklosquartatore said:


> Hi thedius,
> I-m searching for the version with logo "Oroborus". Did you buy your watch with or without logo?
> Did you alredy receive that?
> 
> I don't understand, someone told me that it was a limited edition and now it seems that there is a new batch?


Hi there, No, I haven't received mine yet. I have ordered it from TaoBao through an agent service called Spreenow. The Agent informed me that the seller from TaoBao should send it sometime this week but this has not happened yet. Here is the link on the one that I ordered from Spreenow:

Customized version of the same paragraph puck diving watches (2130 Seagulls movement) Full - SpreeNow.com, Taobao English agent that accepts PayPal

Other members who have bought from this seller, have posted photos with the Logo: Uroboros (despite that the photos in TaoBao show a sterile dial).

I am not sure also how a limited edition can have extra units but I also recall few posts back that 2 members got 2 watches with the same case back so maybe it wasn't so limited after all.

Who knows? A final hopeful clue for all those who have ordered and are waiting for one or for those who are on the fence about ordering one is that the seller on TaoBao has excellent feedback and indeed just received 2 new positive scores just the last couple of days. Both bought the Puck homage and seem happy with the quality though the latest buyer complains about several delays in delivery.

I like this watch enough to sit it out and wait for it some more. Like I said, once I have any news I will post it here.

Cheers.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Just bought from the same link 
looking forward to see it.

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> Quite close, it started 150, finalized at 170. 2 version of caseback serial, 000~150/150 and 151~170/170. There is no 160, some read it wrong.


Thanks for the clarification
And yes, I confirmed since it was the pic from the back of my watch some thought they read 160. It is indeed 150


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

thedius said:


> but I also recall few posts back that 2 members got 2 watches with the same case back so maybe it wasn't so limited after all.


Actually that is not correct. What you recall is two of us posted the same quality control pic from spreenow. Apparently they took a shortcut or mixed up the pics. When the watches actually arrived they were indeed two different numbers. no duplicate


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Actually that is not correct. What you recall is two of us posted the same quality control pic from spreenow. Apparently they took a shortcut or mixed up the pics. When the watches actually arrived they were indeed two different numbers. no duplicate


Ah, I got it wrong then, thanks for clearing this up. Lots of mystery surrounding this model...


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

guys,
I have been refunded, the seller told me that is out of stock...
Someone bought it in these days and received it?


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

jacklosquartatore said:


> guys,
> I have been refunded, the seller told me that is out of stock...
> Someone bought it in these days and received it?


Not to worry mate,

There will be another model coming out soon which is the homage of the very best MM300 with 6R15 movement.
Ouroboros/Uroborus makes brilliant quality pieces. I'm just so impressed with it man !
I'm sure no issues on the next make as well.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

I know, i will buy also the homage of the mm 300. Anyway I would buy also the Puck homage

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## umberto69 (Nov 21, 2013)

My one.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

umberto69 said:


> My one.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi guys,

Good news today, it seems the watch arrived to Spreenow agent and is getting packed! 

Just FYI I placed the order on February 20th. Here is a quick photo that Spreenow sent me:









So, for those of you who are still waiting to get theirs I would recommend to be patient, somehow they are still coming. But do contact your agent (if you used one to buy from TaoBao) as it seems this speeds up the process.

On a side note, I think the one that they are sending now is the sterile dial, can't be 100% from the photo but it seems the name Uroborus is not there. Which kind of sucks because I liked that... Probably a new production or they run out of dials...

Cheers!


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

thedius said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Good news today, it seems the watch arrived to Spreenow agent and is getting packed!
> 
> ...


I'd love the plain dial. Congratulations !


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

travelmate2440 said:


> I'd love the plain dial. Congratulations !


Thank you but I am rather disappointed that after waiting so long I get the first one without a logo!

Anyway, I will have to see it in the flesh and judge then if I will keep it or not. I will keep you guys posted with actual photos once it gets here.

Cheers.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

If you want to sell it, contact me



thedius said:


> Thank you but I am rather disappointed that after waiting so long I get the first one without a logo!
> 
> Anyway, I will have to see it in the flesh and judge then if I will keep it or not. I will keep you guys posted with actual photos once it gets here.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks real nice. Plain dial is already nice enough

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Last batch were all sent out this week. The project is officially closed.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Any updates on the MM300?


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

I picked one of these up a couple weeks ago preowned from a member here on WUS. I had the original Halios Pucks (both stainless and PVD) but sold them several years ago. I really liked the simplicity of the design. I had seen these Chinese homages while they were being developed and thought they looked interesting. So when I saw one for sale I made the purchase.

I have to say, Chinese manufacturing has really changed from what our initial impressions were from years ago. This watch is nice! I can't believe the build quality, finishing, tolerances, quality brushed finish, high quality lume and nice quality bracelet on this watch...... all at a price that is ridiculously affordable. The quality on this watch rivals that of many high-end micro brand watches I have. I have to say Chinese manufacturing is changing the game for watch quality & pricing.

Here's a few pics of my watch.....


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ttsugar said:


> Last batch were all sent out this week. The project is officially closed.


Hope those who wanted one got them. It is a really really really nice watch. So glad I took the leap of faith and ordered when I did


----------



## Stan Lee (Apr 16, 2013)

Where can i find this watch, sirs?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

This watch prohect merits a restart. These pieces are great and seem to have generated tons of interest. I for one, would love to get my hands on the blue model. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## flexriprock (Dec 2, 2010)

I purchased the last one from a seller on eBay about a month ago, #158/170. The build quality is very nice.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

I second 'Stan Lee', is there anywhere to find this? I got the Tuna Can homage and it's great, especially for only $200. I just contacted the eBay seller and he indicated that it was not going to be coming back. I'm wondering if there are any other places to score one...


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

It is sold out. Only place to get one now is on the resale market.
Given that most of them sold overseas, not sure you will see many for sale unless you are searching Chinese auction sites

I am sure I and others in North America who jumped on this could flip ours for a sweet profit but that is not my thing - I like it too much to flip


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

Some on 2nd hand market already doubled its price.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

If people are going to play those games, might as well just order to Puck II.


----------



## ttsugar (Aug 11, 2006)

m92110 said:


> If people are going to play those games, might as well just order to Puck II.


Play what game? That is the current asking price, in their local market. BTW, the product was never meant for oversea buyers.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

ttsugar said:


> Some on 2nd hand market already doubled its price.


Hi,

I sold mine a few weeks ago because I found it too big.

I tried a "high but not unreasonable" starting price of 375$ for the first couple days on the market. No luck, no bite and no sale.

Finally I decided to let it go to a reputable forum member here for roughly what I paid for it.

l don't think anybody will be able to pull off the "double price" here especially with the upcoming Halios Puck 2 around the corner.

Cheers

S

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## guijizhupiw (Oct 10, 2014)

Any one intersted with smaller and thiner case 
44*12.5MM
Cal. 2130
*** Saphire Bezel***
from same seller E ba y Seller.


----------



## jacklosquartatore (Nov 3, 2010)

Could you send the link of the seller, also by private message?

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L21 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

guijizhupiw said:


> View attachment 11619082
> View attachment 11619098
> 
> 
> ...


Pease share the link. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

guijizhupiw said:


> View attachment 11619082
> View attachment 11619098
> 
> 
> ...


I would be interested. I would have to see the final product before I bought it and the price would have to be reasonable.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ttsugar said:


> Play what game? That is the current asking price, in their local market. BTW, the product was never meant for oversea buyers.


Just out of interest why is this watch not meant for overseas buyers? One would think that if you had a watch like this (or the Tuna, MM300, and Sinn T1 homages) that were in demand they'd be made available on the global market for anyone that wants to buy one.

Is perhaps the reason that they are not meant for overseas buyers something to do with Intellectual Property laws/fear of litigation?


----------



## Gtiguy (Mar 23, 2009)

mine just came on the 2nd hand market. Stunning piece.


----------

